# Galego: o pronome de solidariedade



## Maurits van den Bosch

Boa tarde!

Aos que sexades galegofalantes, gustaríame preguntarvos algo ben concreto sobre o *pronome de solidariedade*. Non entendo moito de gramática, nin por isto, mais coido que xa captei un pouco do significado desta particular característica do galego coloquial: o tal pronome é usado co fin de interesar o interlocutor no que dicimos, de xeito que tome parte na conversa. Na frase “o pan medrou*che* axiña no forno”, non quer dicir necesariamente que o pan que a persoa está preparando é para ti, pero si que vós tedes un trato especial e case afectivo entrambos.

A frase éme sempre comprensíbel, ben sexa no plural (“o pan medrou*vos* axiña”) ou nas súas formas de cortesía (medrou*lle*, medrou*lles*). O que eu non alcanzo a comprender, por máis que o tente, é cando veñen seguidos dous pronomes de solidariedade nunha mesma verba. Coma no seguinte exemplo: “_Os vosos amores, meus filliños, sónchevos coma os de Frolinda e o Trabeiro, os namorados daquela vella estoria tan coñecida: ben tristeiros_.” (Xosé Mª Lema. “Costa do Solpor”,  Xerais, 2013). Tamén podería citar esta revista de crítica cinematográfica en liña, coa frase: “_A mesma historia échevos ben distinta asegún dende onde se conte_...”

Se dúas persoas están de parola e aparecen dous pronomes así un a carón do outro no diálogo, e logo que eu perdo totalmente o fío do conto. Oxalá poidades axudarme!

_______________________________
P.D. Eu non sei falalo inglés.


----------



## jazyk

Gustaríame poder axudarche, pero o fenómeno, que eu saiba, non existe en portugués e non o coñezo doutros idiomas. Talvez dous pronomes dan máis énfase que un?

Atopei isto, que non explica moito.

*OBSERVACIÓN*: Ás veces poden toparse seguidos dous pronomes de solidariedade: “Os galegos sónchevos moi traballadores”. Non se pode en cambio repetir o mesmo pronome: “Os galegos sóncheche (MAL) moi traballadores”. 
CURSO DE GALEGO PRÁCTICO TEMA 18


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

jazyk said:


> Gustaríame poder axudarche, pero o fenómeno, que eu saiba, non existe en portugués e non o coñezo doutros idiomas. Talvez dous pronomes dan máis énfase que un?



Jazyk, boa tarde! Ti que es a lingua personificada (seica que polo menos en ruso "idioma" dise _iézek_) e non obstante tampouco non has dilucidar o que significa exactamente a duplicación do pronome de solidariedade, entón semella que a cousa non terá xeito! 

Se esta repetición reforza o sentido da frase, entón porque a mestura da segunda persoa do singular coa segunda do plural en "os vosos amores sónchevos"? Se a persoa fala aos seus fillos, quen representa o pronome "*che*" na frase? Un dos fillos con quen se fala? O falante ele mesmo?



jazyk said:


> *OBSERVACIÓN*: Ás veces poden toparse seguidos dous pronomes de solidariedade: “Os galegos sónchevos moi traballadores”. Non se pode en cambio repetir o mesmo pronome: “Os galegos sóncheche (MAL) moi traballadores”.
> CURSO DE GALEGO PRÁCTICO TEMA 18



Tamén eu, hai uns días, atopei esta ligazón na Rede, canda outras do mesmo estilo. As explicacións teoricamente teñen o seu sentido, é que ao chegar na parte onde dous pronomes van xuntos as frases citadas botan toda lóxica a perder, polo menos para min. Se os galegos "sónchevos" traballadores, cal pronome é o que axuda a entendelo enunciado, o "che" ou o "vos"? A frase está dirixida á segunda persoa do singular ou do plural? Ou a ámbalas dúas asemade?


----------



## jazyk

Non creo que podas leva-la construción tan ao pé da letra e tentar encontrarlle unha lóxica. Chevos simplemente lle reforza o sentido e espero que saber iso che baste.

Desgraciadamente, non teño máis información que che poda ofrecer.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

jazyk said:


> Desgraciadamente, non teño máis información que che poda ofrecer.



Oxalá algunha persoa da Galicia che virá prestar socorro... ou sexa, a min mesmo.


----------



## machadinho

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> Se esta repetición reforza o sentido da frase, entón porque a mestura da segunda persoa do singular coa segunda do plural en "os vosos amores sónchevos"? Se a persoa fala aos seus fillos, quen representa o pronome "*che*" na frase? Un dos fillos con quen se fala? O falante ele mesmo?


Suponho que o 'che' não represente ninguém, se é verdade que se trata de mera redundância. (Não falo galego.) Certamente já devem ter lido isto:


> Cando nos  diriximos  a  varios  interlocutores  e  temos,  polo tanto,  que  usar a  forma  de  plural  do pronome  de  solidariedade,  pode  aparecer  tamén  unha  forma  redundante  singular: Estáchevos  boa a comida,  Maruxa!  Échevos  unha boa cousa Non  chevos  sei  nada. (fonte)


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

machadinho said:


> Supoño que o 'che' no represente ninguén, se é verdade que tratase de mera redundancia. (Non falo galego.) Certamente xa lerades isto:



Boa tarde, Machadiño! Non puiden resistir á tentación de galeguizar a grafía do teu texto,  agardo que poida recibir a túa aprobación _a posteriori_.  

Esta fonte que ti amentaches eu inda non atopara en ningún buscador pola Rede. A explicación seméllame mais doada, inda que sexa breve de máis. Non di, por exemplo, cal é a orixe desta práctica lingüística, porque ou cando comezou a ser tan habitual na Galiza. Neste intre, ao ler a devandita páxina web xa estou un pouco máis contento. Continúo a buscar a resposta dalgún galego ou galega, de tódolos xeitos, a ver se poderá clarificarme mellor os usos do pronome de solidariedade.


----------



## jazyk

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> Supoño que o 'che' no represente ninguén, se é verdade que tratase de mera redundancia. (Non falo galego.) Certamente xa lerades isto:


Xa que estamos a divertirnos co galego, dise:  se é verdade que se trata de mera redundancia: Colocación do pronome átono en galego - Wikipedia, a enciclopedia libre
E a forma apropiada aquí non é lerades (correctamente: leredes), que se refire ao futuro. En galego, que eu saiba, podería usarse neste caso xa teredes lido isto, que expresa suposición sobre o pasado.
Neste caso é non, negación, porque no é contracción da preposición en co artigo masculino singular o.
Pode é presente (el pode). No pasado é puiden (eu puiden).


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

jazyk said:


> Xa que estamos a divertirnos co galego, dise:  se é verdade que se trata de mera redundancia: Colocación do pronome átono en galego - Wikipedia, a enciclopedia libre
> E a forma apropiada aquí non é lerades (correctamente: leredes), que se refire ao futuro. En galego, que eu saiba, podería usarse neste caso xa teredes lido isto, que expresa suposición sobre o pasado.
> Neste caso é non, negación, porque no é contracción da preposición en co artigo masculino singular o.
> Pode é presente (el pode). No pasado é puiden (eu puiden).



 Benquerida lingua:

Deus cho pague polas túas preciosísimas achegas. Pois eu tamén considerara esta posibilidade no intre mesmo en que facía a "corrección", mais (se non estou no erro) en galego non hai verbos compostos. Eles non existen no idioma e non os atopei ata agora na miña gramática. 

— Había hablado con tu hermana ayer en la playa. (Castelán)
— Eu falara coa túa irmá onte no areal. (Glego)

Os galegofalantes que falan castelán adoitan confundirse cando cumpre que os utilicen: *_hablara con tu hermana._...


----------



## jazyk

Fálase do tempo que empreguei na páxina 14 do PDF intitulado As formas verbais do galego actual: unha achega.


----------



## sinho4

Boas. Abofé que é un caso curioso o que presentas! Aínda que a un galego lle soe totalmente normal algo como "sónchevos", é comprensible que semelle algo ben raro ao oído dun estranxeiro, mesmo ao dun portugués.

Respecto á análise sintáctica da devandita palabra, hei dicir que eu tampouco estou moi seguro de como funciona. Ao principio pensei que o segundo pronome se trataba en realidade dun dativo de interese, mais despois de pensalo un pouco mellor, estou bastante convencido de que non é así e que a resposta correcta e a máis razoable é a que se di en #6, isto é, que é unha mera redundancia e que o "che" ese que hai no medio non achega información ningunha que non estea incluída xa en ¨vos". Dá a impresión de que se estea a dicir algo así como "son para ti e máis para vós", algo efectivamente redundante. Redundancias pódense atopar noutros casos, coma na frase "Doullo a vostede", na que se está a repetir o complemento indirecto; mais non creo que se deba considerar este caso como unha verdadeira redundancia, xa que a repetición do complemento si que achega certa información, unha información metasintáctica por así dicilo, no que se pon énfase nunha parte da oración para indicar que é aquilo no que queremos incidir. En "sónchevos", en cambio, creo que si poderíamos estar falando dunha redundancia con tódalas letras, xa que non alcanzo a ver nada que ese "che" poida sumar en canto á información achegada.

Por que existe esta redundancia? A verdade é que non o sei, pero podo aventurarme a tratar de adiviñalo. Para empezar, habería que pensar na definición de pronome de solidariedade. O que se di, e o que ti reproduces aquí, é que o seu uso é o de interesar o interlocutor na conversa. Non digo que non sexa así, pero como usuario desta particularidade que ten esta lingua, creo que a esta definición escápaselle un matiz chave para entender casos coma o de "sónchevos": a saber, que en moitas ocasións esta función é máis ben residual ou directamente inexistente, e que na práctica moitas veces o dativo de solidariedade pasa a ser pouco máis ca un mero adorno. Hai frases que son verdadeiramente míticas do galego, por exemplo "Éche o que hai" ou "Éche así a cousa", e en todas elas, curiosamente, o dativo vólvese unha parte practicamente obrigatoria na oración. Ninguén di "É así a cousa", iso sería estragar por completo a frase co dativo, que case é unha frase feita do galego. Deste xeito, como na práctica o devandito pronome é algo tan habitual e popular, pódese interpretar que o falante non vexa a información que debería ter orixinariamente, e por iso para el "éche" sería case coma a mesma conxugación do verbo "ser", sobre a cal podería engadirse un pronome "vos", que por todos estes motivos non sería redundante.

Non sei se esta é a explicación, pero creo que non é unha hipótese carente de lóxica. Iso si, gustaríame incidir na definición de dativo de solidariedade, porque canto máis o penso, máis en desacordo estou coa definición que se adoita dar del. Creo que o modo en que está definido erra ao incorrer nunha visión teleolóxica da lingua, algo que pode ser satisfactorio en xeral mais que non ten por que ser correcto en tódolos casos. Por exemplo, cando tiña que facer análises sintácticas no insitituto, todo parecía lóxico e cada parte da oración posuía unha función concreto. Pero cando penso en como sería a análise sintáctica dunha interxección, non se me ocorrería outra cousa que deixala en branco na análise. Para min, este dativo trátase máis ben, como xa dixen, dun adorno, dun complemento expresivo que ten o galego. Non alcanzo a ver ese carácter funcional que si teñen os outros complementos, coma o de interese, o indirecto, etc. En calquera caso, isto non ten que ver co tema deste fío. Quédate cos dous parágrafos anteriores, que son onde está o importante.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

sinho4 said:


> Boas. Abofé que é un caso curioso o que presentas! Aínda que a un galego lle soe totalmente normal algo como "sónchevos", é comprensible que semelle algo ben raro ao oído dun estranxeiro, mesmo ao dun portugués.
> 
> Respecto á análise sintáctica da devandita palabra, hei dicir que eu tampouco estou moi seguro de como funciona. Ao principio pensei que o segundo pronome se trataba en realidade dun dativo de interese, mais despois de pensalo un pouco mellor, estou bastante convencido de que non é así e que a resposta correcta e a máis razoable é a que se di en #6, isto é, que é unha mera redundancia e que o "che" ese que hai no medio non achega información ningunha que non estea incluída xa en ¨vos". Dá a impresión de que se estea a dicir algo así como "son para ti e máis para vós", algo efectivamente redundante. Redundancias pódense atopar noutros casos, coma na frase "Doullo a vostede", na que se está a repetir o complemento indirecto; mais non creo que se deba considerar este caso como unha verdadeira redundancia, xa que a repetición do complemento si que achega certa información, unha información metasintáctica por así dicilo, no que se pon énfase nunha parte da oración para indicar que é aquilo no que queremos incidir. En "sónchevos", en cambio, creo que si poderíamos estar falando dunha redundancia con tódalas letras, xa que non alcanzo a ver nada que ese "che" poida sumar en canto á información achegada.
> 
> Por que existe esta redundancia? A verdade é que non o sei, pero podo aventurarme a tratar de adiviñalo. Para empezar, habería que pensar na definición de pronome de solidariedade. O que se di, e o que ti reproduces aquí, é que o seu uso é o de interesar o interlocutor na conversa. Non digo que non sexa así, pero como usuario desta particularidade que ten esta lingua, creo que a esta definición escápaselle un matiz chave para entender casos coma o de "sónchevos": a saber, que en moitas ocasións esta función é máis ben residual ou directamente inexistente, e que na práctica moitas veces o dativo de solidariedade pasa a ser pouco máis ca un mero adorno. Hai frases que son verdadeiramente míticas do galego, por exemplo "Éche o que hai" ou "Éche así a cousa", e en todas elas, curiosamente, o dativo vólvese unha parte practicamente obrigatoria na oración. Ninguén di "É así a cousa", iso sería estragar por completo a frase co dativo, que case é unha frase feita do galego. Deste xeito, como na práctica o devandito pronome é algo tan habitual e popular, pódese interpretar que o falante non vexa a información que debería ter orixinariamente, e por iso para el "éche" sería case coma a mesma conxugación do verbo "ser", sobre a cal podería engadirse un pronome "vos", que por todos estes motivos non sería redundante.
> 
> Non sei se esta é a explicación, pero creo que non é unha hipótese carente de lóxica. Iso si, gustaríame incidir na definición de dativo de solidariedade, porque canto máis o penso, máis en desacordo estou coa definición que se adoita dar del. Creo que o modo en que está definido erra ao incorrer nunha visión teleolóxica da lingua, algo que pode ser satisfactorio en xeral mais que non ten por que ser correcto en tódolos casos. Por exemplo, cando tiña que facer análises sintácticas no insitituto, todo parecía lóxico e cada parte da oración posuía unha función concreto. Pero cando penso en como sería a análise sintáctica dunha interxección, non se me ocorrería outra cousa que deixala en branco na análise. Para min, este dativo trátase máis ben, como xa dixen, dun adorno, dun complemento expresivo que ten o galego. Non alcanzo a ver ese carácter funcional que si teñen os outros complementos, coma o de interese, o indirecto, etc. En calquera caso, isto non ten que ver co tema deste fío. Quédate cos dous parágrafos anteriores, que son onde está o importante.



Ola. Son abondo interesantes as túas reflexións, matizan o pronome de solidariedade. Éche un tema! (Frase que, por certo, eu atopei no minuto 1:36 deste vídeo que comparto aquí.)


----------



## jilar

Eu diría que o "che" é simplemente una costume que o falante engade ainda que non sexa necesaria, por influencia das formas nas que sí aporta sentido e é necesaria.

Na frase "o pan medrouche axiña no forno" o máis sinxelo é pensar que "che" refire  a quen  estás a falar e é a misma que fixo ou preparou esa masa de pan.
Sería como "te" en castelán. (Te subió/creció rápido)

Se a masa a fixen eu o normal sería decir: medroume.
Neste caso é necesario engadir o pronome. Se non engadimos ningún, simplemente indicaríamos o que lle sucede ó pan. (Medrou axiña)

No caso da segunda persona do plural bastaría con decir "medrouvos".
Pero podes encontrarte con xente que diga " medróuchevos". ¿Por qué? Por simple costume ou porque é como o din no seu entorno.

Tamén podes encontrar xente que di:
Vanche despedir.

Cando o correcto é "vante".

E cando refira  a outras  persoas, por exemplo:
Vánchevos despedir.

Cando podería decir " vanvos" sen máis.

Ou "vánchenos despedir" por "vannos despedir".


----------

